# How much does windscreen replacement generally run?



## serotoninsid (25 Apr 2007)

On a run of the mill Opel Astra.  Just wondering what sort of general range it would come in at?

I'm thinking ahead for the NCT - have a fairly bad crack thats not getting in the way of drivers field of view (its where mirror is attached).  Is it a case that it would still pass in this instance?


----------



## ninsaga (25 Apr 2007)

...am sort of amazed that one will take the effort to post a thread asking for something such as this as opposed to picking up the phone & asking an auto windscreen replacement company for an estimate.......

ninsaga (who's not having a good day today!)


----------



## RS2K (25 Apr 2007)

A guess  - €150?


----------



## serotoninsid (25 Apr 2007)

ninsaga said:


> ...am sort of amazed that one will take the effort to post a thread asking for something such as this as opposed to picking up the phone & asking an auto windscreen replacement company for an estimate.......


To put it bluntly, you can be as amazed as ya want to be.  I'm not forcing you to respond.  Secondly, there was another aspect ot my query (one that autoglass may not give me a balanced answer on) - that might result in me not needing to replace the bloody windscreen

Maybe its me thats amazed...in that you found it necessary to waste your time by posting the above and my time in reading it.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Apr 2007)

are you not covered for windscreen replacement by insurance? It definitely will fail, according to my mechanaic. I had the same problem...small crack at bottom of windscreen and asked him. Got it done by a compnay who came to office carpark to do it, and directly billed by insurance co. so no pain at all on my part.


----------



## serotoninsid (26 Apr 2007)

Thanks for taking the time out to reply folks.  I better get it sorted out on the run up to the NCT then.


----------



## Olly64 (27 Apr 2007)

just got mine done recently, €190, aaa windscreens, limerick


----------



## asdfg (27 Apr 2007)

Ring your insurance company. Many now give windscreen cover without it affecting your NCB. 
Also in a lot of cases you don't pay anything. The windscreen 
replacements companies bill the insurance companies directly


----------



## carchick (27 Apr 2007)

Around €200, but shop around!


----------



## bskinti (29 Apr 2007)

_


asdfg said:



			Ring your insurance company. Many now give windscreen cover without it affecting your NCB.
		
Click to expand...

_


asdfg said:


> _Also in a lot of cases you don't pay anything. The windscreen _
> _replacements companies bill the insurance companies directly_


Here here, most insurances covers windshield breakage and it don't effect NCBs I get several winscreens annually in fleet and never pay anything only the Vat


----------



## rmelly (29 Apr 2007)

The operative word being 'most'. A few years ago I had a side window replaced when insured by one company, covered under their windscreen cover, not affecting NCD etc, but when next getting renewal quotes Quinn refused to quote me as they considered it a claim.


----------



## CCOVICH (29 Apr 2007)

bskinti said:


> Here here, most insurances covers windshield breakage and it don't effect NCBs I get several winscreens annually in fleet and never pay anything only the Vat




But be aware that this may only apply if you stay with the same insurer-a former colleague was shocked when he changed insurer to find that he was penalised for having previously claimed for windscreen replacement.


----------

